# Training - what's the best way to start



## nyyankees (Jan 15, 2009)

what's the best way to start training for the conversion to ICD-10? websites, cms news letters, ingenix?

thanks


----------



## sethshoultes (Jan 16, 2009)

Check here https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/training.aspx


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 18, 2009)

There are links at www.cms.gov, aapc, ingenix has some great books, draft books on 10, along with books that explain it all.  Google ICD-10 and other resources will pop up.  Just make sure they are credible resources.  And pay attention to the AAPC website as they have plans for educational training also.

Enjoy!


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you...it's never to early to learn


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 23, 2009)

*?*



magalugal said:


> Do You Gochi ?



what is that??


----------



## CindyNorling (Jun 25, 2009)

*ICD-10 Training - St. Cloud, MN Local Chapter information*

At our *May MAYnia* St. Cloud Local Chapter meeting we listened to the audio conference from AHIMA - _Understanding and Using ICD-10-CM_.  It was a great resource for us. I also copied a few pages from the ICD-10-CM Index on the NCHS website and from the Tabular so that we could actually code a few diagnoses.  

We were happy with the results of the meeting.  We had several guests that came to learn more about AAPC, certification, and to help ease some of their fears of ICD-10-CM.  I am happy to report that all of the guests made a comment that they felt better about the transition to ICD-10-CM.

Our Educational Officer Megan Norling put together a list of some great *ICD-10 **websites* that you can check out for more information on ICD-10.  I added some *ICD-10-CM & ICD-10-PCS Facts *to the document. Check it out for more information on ICD-10. (Sorry - the Facts information did not copy and paste real well).

*ICD-10 Websites*

AAPC: ICD-10
https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/index.aspx

AHA: ICD-10
http://www.ahacentraloffice.org/ahacentraloffice/html/icd10.html

AHIMA: ICD-10
http://www.ahima.org/icd10/

World Health Organization’s (WHO’s) ICD-10 Homepage
http://www.who.int/classifications/icd/en/

HCPro’s ICD-10 Blog
http://blogs.hcpro.com/icd-10/

National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS)
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm

CMS
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10/01_Overview.asp#TopOfPage


*ICD-10-CM & ICD-10-PCS Facts:*

•	Federal Register Final Rule:  Published January 16, 2009 - HIPAA Administrative Simplification calls for adoption of ICD-10-CM to replace ICD-9-CM diagnosis codes (Volume 1 and 2) and ICD-10-PCS to replace ICD-9-CM Procedure codes (Volume 3) 

o	Final Rule:  http://edpclet/access/gpo.gov/2009pdf/E9-743.pdf

o	Implementation for compliance for this rule - October 1, 2013

o	ICD-9-CM Volumes 1 and 2 for all clinical care settings (e.g. hospitals, physicians, home health, SNF, insurance, etc) will need to upgrade to ICD-10-CM

o	ICD-9-CM Volume 3 for hospital inpatient services will need to upgrade to ICD-10-PCS

o	HCPCS Level I (CPT) and HCPCS Level II (National HCPCS) will remain in place for reporting outpatient service by hospitals and both inpatient and outpatient services by non-hospital providers (physicians, therapists, clinics, SNF insurance, etc.)

•	ICD-10-CM codes will not be accepted for services provided before 10/1/2013

•	ICD-9-CM codes will not be accepted for services provided on or after 10/1/2013

•	ICD-9-CM claims for services prior to 10/1/2013 will continue to flow through systems for a period of time

•	Education opportunities will be available through the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), American Hospital Association (AHA), American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), and the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS)


*Differences & Similarities*

*ICD-9-CM*
Numeric (with the exception of V & E codes
Minimum - 3 digits
Maximum - 5 digits
Decimal point – after 3rd digit
Dummy placeholder - No
Single type of excludes note
17 Chapters 
14,025 diagnosis codes (2009)
3,824 procedure codes/Volume 3(2009)

*ICD-10-CM*
Alphanumeric – all codes (not case sensitive)
Minimum 3 digits
Maximum – 7 digits
Decimal point – after third digit
Dummy place holder – x is used
Two types of excludes notes
21 Chapters
68,069 diagnosis codes
72,589 procedure codes/ICD-10-PCS


*Improvements*
•	Detail has been considerably expanded for better data capturing  

o	Injury and External Cause Extensions will be able to capture initial encounter, subsequent encounter, or sequelae
o	Trimester information is added in obstetrics codes – removal  of 5 digits episode of care
o	Diabetes codes are expanded to include the manifestation in a single code
o	Asthma includes much more descriptors – mild intermittent; mild persistent; moderate persistent; severe persistent to list a few
o	Age definition for acute myocardial infarction has changes (4 weeks for ICD-10-CM)
o	Personal history of secondary malignant neoplasm’s has been added.


*In Summary:*
o	 ICD-10 support s the international comparability in the collection, classification, processing, and mortality statistical information
o	ICD-10-CM is the diagnosis classification system developed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for use in the United States.
o	ICD-10-PCS is the procedural classification system developed by the Centers for Medicare & Medical Services (CMS) for use in the United States for inpatient hospital settings only.

Sources: AHA Update on ICD-10: What Ypu Can Do to Prepare for a Successful Implementation; CMS ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation

“Hard work is the key to success, so work diligently on any project you undertake. If you truly want to be successful...have faith in yourself. If you come up with a new idea that you believe in, don't allow other people to discourage you from pursuing it.” 
—Charles Lazarus; trumpeter, composer

Cindy Norling, CPC-H, CCS-P
St. Cloud Local Chapter President


----------

